# fofo, fofinho/a



## mamaLidia

que quiere decir fofo, cuando se le dice a una persona mayor, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

Tal vez "precioso".


----------



## Makumbera

Gracinha/gracioso


----------



## claudine2006

Échale un vistazo a este hilo, no sé si te puede ayudar para tu caso específico.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=190803&highlight=fofinho


----------



## mamaLidia

muchas gracias, por contestarme, amo Brasil,  el portugues es un idioma dulce y estoy tratando de aprenderlo. Muito obrigada


----------



## Marcio Afonso

"Fofo" também poderia ser um eufemismo para "gordo", dependendo do contexto.


----------



## Amarello

mamaLidia:
Fofo e uma pessoa "guapa" tambem.
Abracos,
Amarello


----------



## ana lacerda

Eu uso essa palavra  em substituição de : querido, meigo, lindo. Quando dá-me vontade de abraçar alguém com ternura....de fazer carinho...


----------



## FranParis

mmmm...de acordo!!


----------



## Mademoiselle Juliett.

Hola!
Yo tengo algunos amigos que viven en Lisboa-Portugal y cuándo les pregunte que significaba fofo(a) me dijieron que, efectivamente, fofo(a) es guapo(a) pero que implicaría que la persona que dice el cumplido este un tanto enamorada de la persona a quien se dirige.
esto es cierto?


----------



## Outsider

"Fofo" puede significar guapo, pero depende del contexto. Otro significado posible es "gordito". Por ejemplo, se puede decir de un bebé o de un perro que es "fofo".


----------



## Tomby

M. Juliett: Mais sobre este tema: link WRF 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## PtSsb

Olá a todos!
Gostaria de saber qual é o termo espanhol que corresponde às palavras portuguesas "fofinho" e "fofinha" quando aplicadas não a pessoas ou seres vivos, mas a coisas; como por exemplo em: "Esse casaco é mesmo fofinho!", "A caneca de Natal que te ofereceram tem um desenho tão fofinho!", "A caneca de Natal que te ofereceram tem uns desenhos tão giros! É mesmo fofinha!" ou "Acho tão fofinhas as molduras feitas de molas da roupa que os miúdos fazem agora na primária!".
Agradeço desde já a todos toda a ajuda!
PtSsb


----------



## Istriano

Se dice MONO.
_*CHAQUETA ROSA MUY MONA  T/38 

*_

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/CHAQUETA-ROSA-MUY-MONA-T-38-MIRA-oferta-envios-combinad-/270683305476


----------



## Mangato

No creo que tengamos una palabra que transmita exactamente el significado de fofinho. En ocasiones puede se mono, como dice Istriano, mejor muy mono. Dependiendo del sujeto a quien se aplique el calificativo, podría ser bonito, blandito, adorable... El diminutivo aporta un plus de ternura difícil de transcribir


----------



## MonikaUSA

Olá PtSsb: 

Como dice Mangato -- depende! También suele decir algo como_ lindo_, _precioso _o_ hermoso_. 

Boa sorte!


----------

